# SA: 3 AMIGOS HIT THE COORONG



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great stuff Darren


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

niced work darren, i caught about 30 fish in about 2 hours and got bored catching them????????lol the biggest one i got yesterdat was 71 cm followed by 68cm not my biggest mully i have ever caught but still fun on bream gear.
rob


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like a great session on light gear guys!
Oh to be able to access jewies in numbers like that. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
They are great clean fighters and heaps of fun on light gear. Well done.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done great work great fun. :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report and pics. I've always wanted to fish there, but I thought it was surf fishing, and you got access to beach at "salt creek"? I think :? . But it looks like you are in between the surf dunes and the road. Is that right? :? As a vic we only hear about how lucky you guys are to have such a great stretch of water.

Where do you launch and is it not in the surf?

I will get there one day   

Peter


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

MMMMM now im very p---ed of. ;-) :lol: 
Well done fellas sounds like a great day out while i was working.  
You won't come back here now Darren after catching fish like that.  :shock: 
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyMagpie said:


> Nice report and pics. I've always wanted to fish there, but I thought it was surf fishing, and you got access to beach at "salt creek"? I think :? . But it looks like you are in between the surf dunes and the road. Is that right? :? As a vic we only hear about how lucky you guys are to have such a great stretch of water.
> 
> Where do you launch and is it not in the surf?
> 
> ...


Hi JohnnyMagpie,
We are fishing inside the mouth of the Murray River at Goolwa. It is actually the Coorong which is a fairly shallow salt water estuary. Search for the town of Goolwa on Google maps and you will understand. There are big Mulloway along the beaches outside the Murray Mouth but it would rarely be calm enough for a Kayak.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Always good to see a happy Fishnut.
Your rewarding style of fishing must really warm the flies if your heart Darren(shh!... can't say "cockles").


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Great show Darren! Would have joined you as the 4th Amigo had I known. My total on Sunday was one poor little puffer that was swimming bye and happened to bump into my lure and get snagged  
I believe there is another trip sked for next Sunday - I might even try in the evening next week and see what happens. Got to blood this new yak of mine.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Great read Darren
good to see someone's catching something on the fly lately


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Its amazing what a day makes we got cool, overcast and breezy and next day its sunny, calm and perfect conditions :?

Great going Darren the more I see you getting fish on fly the more it gets me interested in having a go


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Darren i got some flies out on the orchard today, they didn't work to good after a slapn. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice fishing Darren and co. It looks like you've got the mulloway technique thoroughly worked out. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done Darren - a great trip. Did you manage to get the mullies more than 150 m from the barrage as the yakkers have been getting hassle from the operators if they came within 150m.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Saturday is looking good for a rematch!!!

Any takers?

Anyday suits me before work on Monday

Baggs


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ROBT said:


> Baggs71 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday is looking good for a rematch!!!
> ...


hnmmm thought you mowed the yard?
There seems to be a day fishing planned on another thread for Sunday 
might head out before the weekend early to beat the heat and wind

who am I kidding, I'm gunna get blown off the water!


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the lowdown olddood I've been to Adelaide a few times and gone through Gowler, if have more time and permission from the "Handbrake" might take yak next time


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyMagpie said:


> Thanks for the lowdown olddood I've been to Adelaide a few times and gone through Gowler, if have more time and permission from the "Handbrake" might take yak next time


Are you confusing Goolwa with Gawler? No fishing at Gawler only fishing at Goolwa. :lol:


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2009)

nice work fellows great pics u can c where the big ones come from around the mouth an a bit further down well done


----------

